# That's Not Going to Help



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A woman notices her husband standing on the bathroom scale, sucking in his stomach. “You know, that’s not going to help,” she says.

“Sure it does,” he answers. “It’s the only way I can see the numbers.”


----------

